# New Giant Bowery



## stumpy (Feb 11, 2005)

Just picked up the new Giant Bowery! It's really nice! Its go the flip flop wheel, Comes with optional brakes and bulletproof wheels. I tried it out tonight, and learned two things quick, Once your jeans get caught in the chain you can't stop pedeling and they rip to the crotch and when you use lots of lean angle your pedals scrape the ground which send the rear end up in the air, So over all two thumbs up!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

lol nice experience. glad u came back with all your limbs intact to write this post!!

how does it ride? i bet it rides realllllllllly stiff.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Stumpy. Roll those pant legs up and take the corners wide - that way we'll stand a better chance of hearing more of your impressions of the Bowery; as far as I recall you're the first to get one around here. Cheers!
Joe


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

a friend of mine puts like a rubber band or something over his pant leg right there.. 

and pelase do tell more, I am gong to pick one up this summer.. but the shop said like 7-8 weeks before they can get an XL in


----------



## stumpy (Feb 11, 2005)

Well today went lots better, I got used to the fixie today, I fine tuned setup and got the fitment perfect. I am trying to wean myself from using the brakes only using them down big hills, So far it is money well spent especially since gas hit 2.99 here today! Not really as stiff as I thought, accually a nice ride, I'm used to my roadie with Mavic Ksyriums SL's so I dodge every pot hole...But the Bowery is a tank and rolls through them no prob! My poor geared bike ain't gettin' no play! 




Stumpy


----------



## KikyoMerc (Mar 31, 2005)

I am looking into this and the Rush Hour. How is the ride on that aluminum thing? That is my biggest reason for thinking about the Rush over the Bowery. I know you are used to a roadie, but is it really rough, or does it smooth out the road pretty well?
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## mtnbikeguy96 (Mar 9, 2004)

Does anyone no the rake on the fork for the Bowery?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

mtnbikeguy96 said:


> Does anyone no the rake on the fork for the Bowery?



I bet Giant knows


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> I bet Giant knows


You don't think they "no"?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Pablo said:


> You don't think they "no"?



know
.


----------



## mtnbikeguy96 (Mar 9, 2004)

actually they don't, it's not on the website and 5 stores I have contacted couldn't tell me, so I figured I would ask here......so no they don't know


----------



## ashketchum (Feb 3, 2009)

It's just a straight blade fork. No rake.

I'm planning to get a bowery myself this weekend. Luckily, I found a guy selling one with everything but the wheelset for $225 because I got a set of red deep v's back in october that have just been waiting for a good track frame to go on.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ashketchum said:


> It's just a straight blade fork. No rake.
> 
> I'm planning to get a bowery myself this weekend. Luckily, I found a guy selling one with everything but the wheelset for $225 because I got a set of red deep v's back in october that have just been waiting for a good track frame to go on.




It's just a 1-1/2 yr old thread. No rake???


----------

